# Need for Speed the Run Grafikfehler! Was tun?



## Rzeda (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich Grüße euch!
Ich habe Need for Speed the Run vor einer Woche gekauft und mir sind sofort Grafikfehler aufgefallen.

Das Licht flackert im Spiel, also wenn dort lampen vorkommen flackern sie.
Allerdings ist das noch nicht alles.
Die Welt sprich der Boden wo Sand und Gras oder Stein ist wird schwarz dargestellt.

Ich habe nur bei dem Spiel Grafikfehler und und bei keinem anderen.
Der Grafikkartentreiber ist der neuste.

Ich bitte euch um Hilfe!!


----------



## LU1J1X (1. Januar 2012)

Hast du die Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel oder im Grafikkarteneinstellungsmenü gemacht ?
Ich hatte sowas mal bei NfS Hot Pursuit.


----------



## Rzeda (1. Januar 2012)

Ich habe die Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel gemacht!

Ich habe das Spiel Heute gespielt und es hatt sich schon 2 Mal Aufgehangen, während der die XP dazuzählt.
Da Steht nurnoch Programm reagiert nicht mehr und ich muss es über Task Manager Beenden.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (1. Januar 2012)

Hast du irgendwas übertaktet?
Oder eine ab Werk übertaktete Graka?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Januar 2012)

Rzeda schrieb:


> Ich habe Need for Speed the Run vor einer Woche gekauft und mir sind sofort Grafikfehler aufgefallen ... Ich bitte euch um Hilfe!!


 
-> eBay - eine der größten deutschen Shopping-Websites

-> eBay Kleinanzeigen | Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal. Anzeigen gratis inserieren mit eBay Kleinanzeigen

-> Hood.de - Online Auktionen kostenlos

-> kostenlose Kleinanzeigen - kaufen und verkaufen über private Anzeigen bei Quoka

Besser: Need for Speed World - Introduction Ist _grundsätzlich_ kostenlos, Spaß- und Suchtfaktor sind immens!  Keine Lust alleine 'rumzuheizen? Dann: World's kranke Horde - News - Aktuell


----------



## Rzeda (2. Januar 2012)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwas übertaktet?
> Oder eine ab Werk übertaktete Graka?


 
Nein, ich habe nicht übertacktet.

Wenns Hilft, ich Spiele es auf dem Laptop mit folgendem System:
Acer Aspire 7745G
Intel Core I5 M460
ATI M Radeon HD5850
4GB Ram
640GB Festplatte


----------



## Bennii :) (10. Januar 2012)

Hab das gleiche Problem und spiele mit 'nem Desktop PC von Medion. Dachte mein Prozessor oder so, währe zu schlecht, weil ich nicht mals i3 habe. Wenn das Problem auch bei anderen mit deutlich besseren PC's auftritt, muss es wohl was anderes sein. Lg Bennii


----------

